# Infantry, then police?  Feedback



## Testify (16 May 2007)

Hello, 

New here, I've been reading for a couple days now.  Getting a lot of good information and getting keen to start.
Far from it however, still have to finish my application and take it down to recruiting.  Really hoping I'll be getting sent to BMQ in September.

I just graduated college and have decided to not us my diploma (Computer Systems Technician) for my career choice.
I've been looking at many different trades in the Army and although many sound interesting, I keep coming back to the Infantry.  So my plan was to enlist for 3 years, and then apply to the police force.  My Dad is an OPP and has told me a lot of officers he works with have military past's.  So I figure 3 years in the Infantry and a 2 yr diploma should get me accepted in to the police eventually.  (I hear the police look very highly on ex-military)

Basically, all I'm looking for is any responses on if this is what many people do or if you've heard of anyone taking this route?  I've been told that if you go in without a plan then you'll most likely stick with the military due to people loving it and good pay, good benefits, etc.  That's not necessarily a bad thing, I could see myself sticking with it for a while if I enjoy it.

Anyway, any feedback/personal stories at all would be great.  

Thanks!


----------



## Rowshambow (17 May 2007)

Ya that might help you out, I know a few Edmonton Police who are ex army/airforce/navy, but curious as to why infantry, nothing against them, but there are sooooo many trades why go in with a limited selection? Why not get a trade and maybe stick around? or try what interest you, not just what you think would look good to the police, as different trades will give you different experiences, for instance I know more Sig's that have done more tours than most other trades, so if its tour experience you think they might be looking for theres that. Also if you did pick a different trade do you think they might look differently at you, as I am sure you are not the only one who has thought of this.
i.e. Recruiter (opp) "we have 5 applicants who were privates in the infantry, but this 1 applicant was a craftsmen (private) vehicle tech, it shows that he/she can be depended on to work unsupervised and has mechanical aptitude.
Just something for you to look at. Oh and not to piss off any infanteers but most of the time you have someone supervising you, unless you reach a higher rank.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 May 2007)

Rowshambow said:
			
		

> i.e. Recruiter (opp) "we have 5 applicants who were privates in the infantry, but this 1 applicant was a craftsmen (private) vehicle tech, it shows that he/she can be depended on to work unsupervised and has mechanical aptitude.
> Just something for you to look at. Oh and not to piss off any infanteers but most of the time you have someone supervising you, unless you reach a higher rank.



What??,.....you will have someone supervising you know matter what rank and/or trade you become.

...and as far as the Infantry thing,.......folks, give it to him easy, please?


----------



## KevinB (17 May 2007)

Well I have a number of friends who left the CF to join the Police, (RCMP, Ottawa, Calgary, Edmonton, OPP and QPP).
  By far the best candidate the Police would love to have is a JTF-2 Assaulter.
Now its not going to happen with your 3 year window -- but perhaps something to think about.

I won't comment about Rowshambow's point cause its so RTFO that I dont think it needs anything more than a good chuckle.

 In the 031 trade - you will get weapons experience, communication courses, as well as ROE experience and potentially emergency trauma medicine (TCCC course).  Anyone who does not think an Infanteer will not operate on his own without supervision at time and be able to prove himself has never set foot in a 031's boots.


----------



## Teflon (17 May 2007)

Rowshambow 

Hey who knows - maybe the OPP are looking for people to fix their cars instead of patroling in them  ;D


----------



## Testify (17 May 2007)

[quote author=Rowshambow]
but curious as to why infantry, nothing against them, but there are sooooo many trades why go in with a limited selection? Why not get a trade and maybe stick around? or try what interest you, not just what you think would look good to the police
[/quote]

Well, the trade that interests me the most is infantry.  I really want to go overseas and help out on the "front lines"  I'm not saying the police would frown upon me having Combat Engineer as my trade (this is the trade im debating over Infantry)  I just really want the Infantry training and the experience.  I don't want to go overseas and build a bridge (I know I will probably get some replies back from Sappers from that comment, which is what I want, so bring it!).  I know they fight too, but that's not a guarantee.  Infantry will be guaranteed to fight will they not?

Also, when you say "limited selection", what does that mean?  I thought that after my 3 if I wanted i could switch trades?  Or is that not as easy as I presume?

[quote author=Bruce Monkhouse]
...and as far as the Infantry thing,.......folks, give it to him easy, please?
[/quote]

Could someone please expand on this comment?

Note: All my information on these topics are from what I've pieced together through forums, so please don't be too hard on me if I misrepresent a trade or anything.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Greymatters (17 May 2007)

Testify said:
			
		

> I just graduated college and have decided to not us my diploma (Computer Systems Technician) for my career choice.
> I've been looking at many different trades in the Army and although many sound interesting, I keep coming back to the Infantry.  So *my plan was to enlist for 3 years, and then apply to the police force*.  My Dad is an OPP and has told me a lot of officers he works with have military past's.  So I figure 3 years in the Infantry and a 2 yr diploma should get me accepted in to the police eventually.  (I hear the police look very highly on ex-military)



Just a note, this comment could hurt your chances of enlistment if you repeat it at the recruiting station.  They are looking for applicants who want to join for life, not jump ship after three years.


----------



## Testify (17 May 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> Just a note, this comment could hurt your chances of enlistment if you repeat it at the recruiting station.  They are looking for applicants who want to join for life, not jump ship after three years.



Good call, I probably wouldn't have mentioned it.  But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 May 2007)

Testify,
That had nothing to do with you but was all about the kife that Rowshambow posted about Infantry-types...................maybe when he is doing his courses this fall he might suggest that train of thought to his Pl. Wo.


----------



## KevinB (17 May 2007)

Testify -  Getting a LOTP is not a guarantee -- especially with the shortage of 031's -- a remuster after 5-6 years may be more realisitic if you want to leave the trade and yet stay in the CF -- that said everyone circumstances are different.


----------



## gate_guard (17 May 2007)

Having done the above transfer (albeit with 8 years Infantry reserve and counting), I just emphasized the areas in which I felt I had gained valuable training and life experience. Go infantry, go hard and never quit (who knows, maybe you'll decide on making the CF a career). Earn good course reports and develop a reputation as a hard worker. If you still want to become a cop after your stint is up, you'll not only be able to list all the experience you have but also show them copies of good PERs. I was able to show the recruiter a history of documented hard work and experience and I know this helped my application.


----------



## Danjanou (17 May 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> maybe when he is doing his courses this fall he might suggest that train of thought to his Pl. Wo.



Oh please can someone videotape it 8)

Testify as pointed out by more than one current and/or former 031/R031 here, your career plan looks GTG. You would be surprised at what a few years as an Infanteer prepares you for career wise on civy street.

 Besides after the first three years you may find you like it.


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (17 May 2007)

I spent 24 years in the infantry and wouldn't change a thing, loved it. I retired at 41 with a full pension and now I'm a software engineer thanks to the reeducation program which allowed me to go to school for 3 years. I now work part time from my home making a decent income. The pension is and big added bonus because its money i don't have to make and supplements my part time income to the extent that I'm now free to spend time with my family, golf twice a week and enjoy life on my terms.

You may think now that's a lot of time, but it goes by fast, but believe me the benefits in the end are worth it, if you stick with it.

My father-in-law worked at a Ford assembly plant for 30 years in order to be eligible for a pension and he was 62 before he was able to retire. I'm only 46.


----------



## Testify (17 May 2007)

Makes me so happy to see all these great posts.  Thanks for the input guys, really appreciate it!

I can definitely see myself sticking with it.. 20 years later and at 40 years old already making a great pension.  Living the dream I say, living the dream!



			
				retiredgrunt45 said:
			
		

> thanks to the reeducation program which allowed me to go to school for 3 years.



Care to share a little information on this reeducation plan?  First I've heard of it.  Thanks


----------



## aesop081 (17 May 2007)

Testify said:
			
		

> I can definitely see myself sticking with it.. 20 years later



Well, just so you are aware, its 25 years now or new people coming in


----------



## Testify (17 May 2007)

Ah my bad, well 25 years later then!  

Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Rowshambow (18 May 2007)

Ya, see what I mean about some people they have a narrow view on life, I am speaking from experience, I was infantry before I went armoured, so I am well within my lanes, oh yeah my father in law is a Sgt and in the recruiting section of EPS and I know of another person in the CPS recruiting, all I was saying is that if you think only infantry will make you look good to a police recruiter,than you are wrong. In the old days yes they wanted infantry types, but nowadays most recruiters or police have some type, or at least are knowledge about the Forces and they realize what an untapped resource it can be. So what I was trying to say is that do what interests you, not just what you think will look good on a resume because in the end if it's not what you wanted, you will have a bad taste in your mouth and will reflect badly on the forces. That's it, that's all not saying infantry is bad, just make sure it is something you are happy with! yes you will be supervised in most trades, but I was trying to point out the subtle differences, some trades don't have the time to babysit. As for the weapons training stuff, just take a look at 1 Service BN, those poor guys go harder and do more infantry stuff than the infantry!Sorry if that offended you, and I really don't know why some of you were offended by what was posted before, you would think that trying to give some insight would be a good thing, I know lots of people (myself included) that just jumped at the first trade offered to me, and I wished I had researched a little more!


----------



## AverageJoe (18 May 2007)

retiredgrunt45 said:
			
		

> I spent 24 years in the infantry and wouldn't change a thing, loved it. I retired at 41 with a full pension and now I'm a software engineer thanks to the reeducation program which allowed me to go to school for 3 years. I now work part time from my home making a decent income. The pension is and big added bonus because its money i don't have to make and supplements my part time income to the extent that I'm now free to spend time with my family, golf twice a week and enjoy life on my terms.
> 
> You may think now that's a lot of time, but it goes by fast, but believe me the benefits in the end are worth it, if you stick with it.
> 
> My father-in-law worked at a Ford assembly plant for 30 years in order to be eligible for a pension and he was 62 before he was able to retire. I'm only 46.



My Gosh retired at 41.......
Is that about the norm in the army? if you become a lifer is it about average for you to be retired by 41?
If that is the case what is it about the army that makes such an early retirement the norm.


----------



## KevinB (18 May 2007)

Rowshambow said:
			
		

> Ya, see what I mean about some people they have a narrow view on life, I am speaking from experience, I was infantry before I went armoured, so I am well within my lanes


Reg or reserve -- and what unit, and for how long



> oh yeah my father in law is a Sgt and in the recruiting section of EPS and I know of another person in the CPS recruiting, all I was saying is that if you think only infantry will make you look good to a police recruiter,than you are wrong. In the old days yes they wanted infantry types, but nowadays most recruiters or police have some type, or at least are knowledge about the Forces and they realize what an untapped resource it can be.


 They hire the individual not a trade -- you can have a glue bag anywhere -- the Army is what you make of it


> So what I was trying to say is that do what interests you, not just what you think will look good on a resume because in the end if it's not what you wanted, you will have a bad taste in your mouth and will reflect badly on the forces. That's it, that's all not saying infantry is bad, just make sure it is something you are happy with!


One good comment in all of this



> yes you will be supervised in most trades, but I was trying to point out the subtle differences, some trades don't have the time to babysit. As for the weapons training stuff, just take a look at 1 Service BN, those poor guys go harder and do more infantry stuff than the infantry!Sorry if that offended you, and I really don't know why some of you were offended by what was posted before, you would think that trying to give some insight would be a good thing, I know lots of people (myself included) that just jumped at the first trade offered to me, and I wished I had researched a little more!


Dude you are so far out of your lane you are going in the other direction.  Since the CF is so small very few of us dont know each other -- either directly of by a buddy or two -- my spidey sense tells me your a clown.  My profile is complete enough to let people on this site know where I am coming from and a large majority know exactly who I am.  I usually dont enjoy or bother getting into a internet pissing contest - but your giving the kid some BAD advice based on from what I hear (small world eh?) on your supreme knowledge as a OCdt.  No dont go away mad - just got away.

I looked in to joining a few police forces befire I decided I can make more money being the Canadian Jack Bauer  ;D
 I may (when I grow up) decided to join a Police Service.  Most of the recruiters are extremely helpful, and will point out areas that you can work on to improve your standing 

Avg Joe -- if you joing the CF at 20 + 25 years of service = 45 retirement date (now some people stay in till both feet are in the grave - but thats another story)


----------



## Testify (18 May 2007)

I think that with a diploma in computers and a background in the army (be it infantry or not) the police force would be happy to take on anyone with those qualifications.  Shows that you are educated and disciplined, confident, know how to kick some ass, the list goes on for the attributes one acquires as a member of the CF.


----------



## Rowshambow (18 May 2007)

OCDT now, but last month was a SGT, you can find out that info quite easily, just lookas some past posts! I spent some time with CSM Scales, some of you older RCR types might rember him! As for bad advice, I was just trying to say do what intrests you, not what you think would look good on a Resume, why is that bad advice!
You are right you can have a gluebag in anytrade, but nowadays as I said they aren't interested in just people with infantry skills, look at how many Reservists and other trades are doing Afghan tours,  and  like I posted prev alot of the so called wogs can go more places. As for the clown comment, my soldering skills speak for them self and I don't need to resort to petty name calling. If you want to send a pm to each other I am willing to bet we know each other!


----------



## TheHead (18 May 2007)

Rowshambow said:
			
		

> Ya, see what I mean about some people they have a narrow view on life, I am speaking from experience, I was infantry before I went armoured, so I am well within my lanes, oh yeah my father in law is a Sgt and in the recruiting section of EPS and I know of another person in the CPS recruiting, all I was saying is that if you think only infantry will make you look good to a police recruiter,than you are wrong. In the old days yes they wanted infantry types, but nowadays most recruiters or police have some type, or at least are knowledge about the Forces and they realize what an untapped resource it can be. So what I was trying to say is that do what interests you, not just what you think will look good on a resume because in the end if it's not what you wanted, you will have a bad taste in your mouth and will reflect badly on the forces. That's it, that's all not saying infantry is bad, just make sure it is something you are happy with! yes you will be supervised in most trades, but I was trying to point out the subtle differences, some trades don't have the time to babysit. As for the weapons training stuff, just take a look at 1 Service BN, those poor guys go harder and do more infantry stuff than the infantry!Sorry if that offended you, and I really don't know why some of you were offended by what was posted before, you would think that trying to give some insight would be a good thing, I know lots of people (myself included) that just jumped at the first trade offered to me, and I wished I had researched a little more!




  You are so out to lunch.   1 SV BN doing more Infantry stuff than the Infantry?  That just dis credited your entire post. Why don't you back this up with some proof considering a good portion of the Infantry soldiers on the last two rotos have been in Combat.    As a Private in Afghanistan my section commander gave me little to no supervision due to the fact he knew his section was capable of getting the job done.  Stay in your lanes man, you're talking out of your ass.


----------



## TheHead (18 May 2007)

Rowshambow said:
			
		

> OCDT now, but last month was a SGT, you can find out that info quite easily, just lookas some past posts! I spent some time with CSM Scales, some of you older RCR types might rember him! As for bad advice, I was just trying to say do what intrests you, not what you think would look good on a Resume, why is that bad advice!
> You are right you can have a gluebag in anytrade, but nowadays as I said they aren't interested in just people with infantry skills, look at how many Reservists and other trades are doing Afghan tours,  and  like I posted prev alot of the so called wogs can go more places. As for the clown comment, my soldering skills speak for them self and I don't need to resort to petty name calling. If you want to send a pm to each other I am willing to bet we know each other!




    Also OCDT please invest in a spell check.  :


----------



## Rowshambow (18 May 2007)

My apologies, I was talking about 1 Svc on Ex (yes two different situations) but they do alot of basic soldiering stuff, ie sections in defence etc not just tech stuff! As for spell check, it was a quick post I din't have time to hit the button! thanks Pte! Oh ya I have been to Afghanistan too, but as an Armoured Recce CC! sorry to burst your bubble!


----------



## KevinB (18 May 2007)

PM inbound so I dont interupt this facinating personal war going on  >


----------



## Greymatters (18 May 2007)

Rowshambow said:
			
		

> As for the weapons training stuff, just take a look at 1 Service BN, those poor guys go harder and do more infantry stuff than the infantry!



Hmmmm.... definately the kind of statement that draws adverse attention to your comments... just how would you prove such a statement to be true?


----------



## Burrows (18 May 2007)

Rowshambow said:
			
		

> My apologies, I was talking about 1 Svc on Ex (yes two different situations) but they do alot of basic soldiering stuff, ie sections in defence etc not just tech stuff! As for spell check, it was a quick post I din't have time to hit the button! thanks Pte! Oh ya I have been to Afghanistan too, but as an Armoured Recce CC! sorry to burst your bubble!



Use the spell check.  Also, army.ca is an informal website, no rank superiority comments are appreciated.

Failure to comply will result in introduction to the warning system.

The Army.ca Staff


----------



## Rowshambow (19 May 2007)

Sorry bout that, I wasn't meaning it in a "PTE" I am better than you, I meant in as thanks Pte as that's what he said he was in Afghan. anywho sorry I meant no offence, besides I am an OCDT now I am not superior to anything!! Next time I will use spell check too!

Hey Grey the comment wasn't a "fact" its a saying, kinda like harder than nails, we know someone isn't harder than nails but we compare them to it!

As for the original post, Yes the Infantry will def help you get on, or be something for the resume, but according to 2 different police recruiters, they like any Armed Forces member as they have "skills" that the general public does not get, and to think just Infantry are the only ones doing weapons or tours well, that's just not true, just look at the members who have lost there lives. There have been Armoured, Infantry, Arty, Reservists, MP's. just to name a few. Sorry if I went about it in the wrong way, I was only trying to open up someones eyes to the opportunities that the Forces has to offer.


----------



## Zombie (19 May 2007)

I think we can all agree there are many trades in the CF that would appeal to not only police services but many other employers after release. His question was about infantry, answer is yes, good plan but it really depends on you (attitude, work ethic, etc), not the trade you choose.


----------



## ms (19 May 2007)

Testify said:
			
		

> I think that with a diploma in computers and a background in the army (be it infantry or not) the police force would be happy to take on anyone with those qualifications.  Shows that you are educated and disciplined, confident, know how to kick some ***, the list goes on for the attributes one acquires as a member of the CF.



This is very true... but remember, there are a lot of current and ex-military personnel applying to police forces. You need to differentiate yourself from the others. The best advice here so far was to pick a trade you will really enjoy (believe me - any trade will do) and then be dedicated and do very well at what ever trade you chose to do.
Recruiters prefer well rounded, stable people with a variety of experiences. Policing skills are taught later, the personality is being formed now.


----------



## agadou (19 May 2007)

I got my own experience about it recently, I just finished my police diploma  and on the first year, I went combat engineer reserve.
I absolutely loved this experience because I learnt how to use certain objects that I've never seen in my life before (explosives, assault boat, hand tools). It's a life experience that is very valuable.
Not to sell my trade but I learnt many things from it in a short time that I will remember in the future.


----------



## niner domestic (19 May 2007)

Ok, here's my take on joining a police force with CF experience.  I taught the Criminal Justice portion of several Police Foundation programs and have spent a fair amount of time with police recruiting pers and sat through many a lecture by them to the students on what their respective forces were looking for in applicants..  As well, my mom was an RCMP for 25 years.  I'm also in the legal biz, and spend most of my days in and around police officers and I'm retired from the CF.  

Bottom line with most forces is they want a candidate that is well rounded in a variety of areas and skill sets.  They want street smart and book smart cops with strong connections in their communities.  They want candidates that are ethical, and problem solvers and who have maintained a balanced life between work and play.  They want candidates that are mature and most importantly, having the ability to remain malleable and willing to learn (read having the ability to not keep saying, "but the CF does it this way or that way...").  Being able to handle a weapon is a nice skill but no matter what force you end up joining, they are going to retrain you on their weapons, and their policies and procedures for their use.  (First thing the Instructor told my mom was forget what you know about handling a firearm).  Keep in mind that like the CF and the limited numbers of assaulters etc,  not all police officers are ETUs or SWATs and there is a plethora of positions and duties that are outside the perceived norm of police work so having a variety of skill sets that are transferable will keep many more doors open for you in either career.  Simply being able to show that you can work without much supervision isn't going to be the end all, skill set and you'll find you will need much more than that.  If you plan on just staying in for three years, whatever trade you have decided upon, it isn't going to be fully developed in that amount of time.  You'll at best in that time period, have acquired some skill but certainly not enough to have a police recruiter going, "wow! we need to hire this guy!".  You certainly won't have advanced enough in the CF to have demonstrated your proficiency that would set you apart from the zillion other applicants (ok, maybe you might but it's not the norm).  

The competition for a position on a police force is brutal.  You have to have something that they want (when they want it).  As others have mentioned if you appear to the recruiting officer to  just be another average candidate, then that's where you will stay, in the average-we'll-have-a-look-at-them-when-all-else-fails pile of applicants.  We had a student who, had a degree in Forensic accounting and had a CMA designation, had done 5 years in the CF as a fin clk, was a marathon runner, spoke 3 languages and had a good grasp on some martial art that I can't recall right now, and he was turned down by the numerous forces he had applied to over the school year. Why? Because they all suggested to him he needed to be more involved at the community level.  One recruiter was kind enough to tell him he needed to do a fair amount of volunteer work before they would look at him again.  He did the volunteer work, and 2 years later, he was accepted to the force of his choice.  

Most of the students in the program I taught, found that they were turned down because of not having sufficient roots within the municipality that they were applying for.  Others found that their age and lack of a degree were also factors (this went to not demonstrating a personal roundness/balance and to be frank, the competition is tough and if the force has a choice between qualified candidates that are degree holders to those who do not hold one and all else being equal, they'll pick the degree holder). 
Some found that in certain forces, not being paid for their time during training was a huge hindrance to joining and they needed to work to save up prior to joining in order to see themselves through the training time.  And yup, some students even found they were up against equity hiring recruitment drives.  You have to present to the force, a set of skills and attributes that they need and want, you'll have to figure that out.  

To answer the question of whether you're good to go with a trade choice of infantry, that will depend on how you sell yourself to the CFRC, how you do on the CFAT and meds etc.  First things first as I used to tell my students, "Let's get you past the first exam period before you all start making the mental plans of being the next ETU commander".

Good luck with whatever you attempt.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (21 May 2007)

My $0.02?  Go infantry.  After you are in, you'll get it.  The popo will still be here when you get out.  Good luck.


----------

